# Central Minnesota Retriever Club Field Trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the land blind

2,3,4,5,8,9,10,11,16,19,20,21,23,24,25,27,28,30,31,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,43,46,47

31 total
________
Honda cb700sc specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,5,8,9,11,16,19,20,23,30,31,33,34,38,39,40,41,43,46

21 total
________
HAWAII MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callback to the landblind
3,6,10,11,18,20,22,27,28,29,33,34,38,41,42,43,44,48,49,51,53,55,58,61,63,64,65,66,68,69,70,72,73,75,77

35 total
________
Marijuana news


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Brenda!


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

Any more updates?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results 

1st - #22 Betsy O/H Mark Belford
2nd - #28 Birdy O/H Yvonne Hayes
3rd - #49 Sunny H/ Chris Ledford O/ Gary McIlwain
4th - #10 Ethel H/ Danny Farmer O/Mike Kammerer

RJ - #69 Bogie H/ Chris Ledford O/Dr. Terry Benda

Jams- 77,34,42,63,66
________
Chevrolet Cobalt Specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

3,7,15,16,17,24,25,26,27,33,43,46,47,48,50,53,54,56,58,59,60,66,69

23 total
________
Glass Pipe Pictures


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st - #41 Ricky O/H Jackie Thibodeaux
2nd -#30 Desi O/H Linda Twiss
3rd - #39 Dee O/H Ed Krueger
4th - #23 Judy O/H Bill Burks
RJ #40 Tank H/ Dan Sayles O/Tom Torvik

Jams -2,3,4,31,33,34

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!
________
CHALLENGE


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Mark Belford on the open win and Linda Twiss on the Qual. 2nd..


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Mark & Linda........WOW, what a weekend!!!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

WOW !!!!! A dog that can win an OPEN with no Maxx or Cosmo in the pedigree !!!!!!

Congrats Mark.


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats to Mark Belford for winning the open! Also to Yvonne Hayes for getting 2nd and qualifying for the National Am!


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Derby anyone?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Mark, Linda, and Yvonne!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Derby 4th Series callbacks:

#6,8,9,13,15,16,17,19,26,28


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

A BIG CONGRATS TO JACKIE AND ED on the Q win great people


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Mark & Linda on your Open WIN!! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

check171 said:


> A BIG CONGRATS TO JACKIE AND ED on the Q win great people


Yes they are!

Ed's been tearing up AKC MH for years. He is very capable of training FT AA dogs but I don't blame him for wanting to stay where the money is. ;-)

Best damn Hunting Dog Trainer in Louisiana!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

15,17,24,26,43,46,47,50,59,60,66

11 total
________
LIST OF FORD TAURUS MODELS PICTURE


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! I cannot wait to see who wins this Amateur - the competition was mighty stiff playing against 3 National Champions - how exciting can it get?? I wish I was there to see it - just luv that BIGTIME competition!!!! Go Yvonne!!! (and the southern boys too....Dr. Ritter and Mr. Bickley)


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

ricka said:


> Congrats to Mark Belford for winning the open! Also to Yvonne Hayes for getting 2nd and qualifying for the National Am!


Who are you and why are you on this site?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*Amateur Results:*_

_*1st - #43 - Skeeter - O/H Rob Bickley*_

_*2nd - #59 - Edge - O-Brad Bellmore H-Rick Anderson*_

_*3rd - #26 - Yogi - O/H Louie Churack*_

_*4th - #46 - Percy - O/H- Steve Bray*_

_*RJ - #24 - Miah - O/H - Steve Ritter*_

_*Jams:...*don't quote me..._
_*#15 - Covey - O/H - Tom Torvik*_
_*#60 - Moses - O/H - Rick Anderson*_
_I'm not sure if there were any more..sorry..._

_Big congrats to Rick/Brad, Louie, Tom, and Steve Bray!_

_Congratulations to all!!!_


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Robby for doing a great job handling Trey's dog  Skeeter to an Amateur Win.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Yes they are!
> 
> Ed's been tearing up AKC MH for years. He is very capable of training FT AA dogs but I don't blame him for wanting to stay where the money is. ;-)
> 
> Best damn Hunting Dog Trainer in Louisiana!


And a really nice guy to boot! Second summer he and Miss Jackie have summered up here and we hope to have them for many more. They are very classy folks.


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Any Derby results?
Thank you.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

All results are now on Entry Express.


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations Mark for your open win and Linda for your second in the Q. It was a good weekend for the Belford home.

Congrats to Rob B. for the Am win. It was nice meeting you.
Congrats to Rick and Brad, Louie and Steve. Second placement for you Steve within a couple of weeks. Larry will see you Wednesday!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Robbie and Team Bickley!

Aaron


----------

